# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Matematike ; formula se si mund te gjej shumen tot : m2

## valoni_sp4

Pershendetje per te gjithe antaret e forumit .
kam nevoj per ndimen e juaj , me duhet qe te gjej shumen meter kateror  te kesaj siperfaqe qe do te keni be dspozicion  ktu poshte ; 

 A =16.000 ;  B = 7.300 ;  C = 10.000 :  E = 6.500      =  ? m2 

 behet fjal per nje qati , por per mua me pelqen formula dhe hapet se si zgjidhet kjo .

JU FALENDERIT  

Valoni_Sp4

----------


## xfiles

Une nuk i njoh ato formulat me siper, por besoj se ne kete rast, nese pranojme qe çatia eshte simetrike, dmth [AB]=[CD], [AC]=[BD], [AE]=[CE]=[BF]=[DF], 
atehere dime te gjitha permasat e brinjeve te 4 faqeve qe perbejne çatine, 
dhe mjaftojne formulat e thjeshta te gjeometrise dy dimensionale.
Shiko vizatimin me poshte, e rivizatova duke emeruar ç'do kulm me nje germe.

Kemi dy trapeze te njejte, ABEF me CDEF, dhe dy trekendesh te njejte, AEC me BFD

Na mjafton te llogarisim siperfaqen e ABEF, dhe siperfaqen AEC, shumezojme per dy meqe kemi nga dy te tilla, dhe si perfundim kemi siperfaqen e çatise.

Nuk i mbaj mend formulat per llogaritjen konkrete, po besoj se aq gje duhet ta dish.
Te pakten rruga qe duhet ndjekur kjo eshte.

----------


## Baptist

Madhesia e siperfaqes duket te jete kjo:
x=4*b^2
topi s'e luan as milimetrin bile.  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Madhesia e siperfaqes duket te jete kjo:
> x=4*b^2
> topi s'e luan as milimetrin bile.


na e shpjego pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Me trego nje here,
a po te del ty me metoden tende i njejti rezultat numerik apo jo?

----------


## xfiles

> Me trego nje here,
> a po te del ty me metoden tende i njejti rezultat numerik apo jo?


nuk e mora mundimin ta llogarisja, 
nuk mbaj mend formulen per llgaritjen e sip se nje trekendeshi kur nuk kemi lartesine por vetem gjatesite e brinjeve, dhe nuk kam nge ta gjej formulen,
une thjesht i tregova rrugen.

----------


## EdiR

> Une nuk i njoh ato formulat me siper, por besoj se ne kete rast, nese pranojme qe çatia eshte simetrike, dmth [AB]=[CD], [AC]=[BD], [AE]=[CE]=[BF]=[DF], 
> atehere dime te gjitha permasat e brinjeve te 4 faqeve qe perbejne çatine, 
> dhe mjaftojne formulat e thjeshta te gjeometrise dy dimensionale.
> Shiko vizatimin me poshte, e rivizatova duke emeruar ç'do kulm me nje germe.
> 
> Kemi dy trapeze te njejte, ABEF me CDEF, dhe dy trekendesh te njejte, AEC me BFD
> 
> Na mjafton te llogarisim siperfaqen e ABEF, dhe siperfaqen AEC, shumezojme per dy meqe kemi nga dy te tilla, dhe si perfundim kemi siperfaqen e çatise.
> 
> ...


Duke ndjekur kete rruge mund ta zgjidhesh kete problem.
Formulat jane keto:
Siperfaqja e trapezit, lartesia * (b1+b2)/2
siperfaqja e trekendeshit, lartesia*baze/2
per te gjetur te gjitha brinjet qe te duhen duhet te perdoresh teoremen e pitagores. 
Nuk kam kohe te vizatoj figuren por nqs e kethen njerin nga trapezet ne dy trekendesha dhe nje katror dueht te jesh katrori me brinje 6.5 dhe trekendeshi i formuar me nje brinje 7.3, nje 4.75 dhe nje 5.54. ose mund ti llogaritesh me vete ose si trapez lartesia eshte 5.54 brinjet 16 dhe 6.5 mua me del =62.3 edhe 62.3 ne anen tjeter + dy trekendeshat anesore secili me siperfaqe 26.5 
Siperfaqja totale = 177.6
ose dicka e perafert.
Kalofsh mire dhe shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak,
Ed

referoju pergjigjes se xFiles dhe times per zgjidhjen.

----------


## jessi89

1)Formula e dy trapezave:
              ((A+E)xH)/2)x2                                     
     dmth :i ngrysur: (16+6.5)x5.54/2)x2=124.65m2

2)Formula per llogaritjen e dy trekendeshave anesor:
   (CxH/2)x2 =(10x5.31/2)x2=53.1m2

  Perfundimisht kemi: 124.65+53.1=*177.75m2*

----------


## valoni_sp4

ju falenderit per mundin dhe kohen qe shpenzuat  , vertet do te ju kujtoj  ne te mire ,


JU falenderit

----------


## xfiles

me anen e teoremes se pitagores.

ka ulur nje vije pingule mbi bazen e trapezit.
duke bere diferencen midis gjatesise se bazes se poshtme dhe asaj te siperme te trapezit, dhe duke e pjesetuar me dy, kemi ate copen qe ngel poshte me gjatesi 4.75 kateti i poshtem. Hipotenuzen e di qe nga ne fillim se eshte 7.3, 
gjatesia e nje kateti eshte rrenja katrore e (h^2-b^2), ku h eshte hipotenuza, dhe b njeri prej kateteve. 

Me fal po ti ç'fare shkolle e duke ndjekur, gjimnaz? Fillore? Universitet?

----------


## NEOLK

Problemi  eshte  shume  i  kendshem  dhe i kerkuar ne jeten e perditeshme .
 Meqense  duhet  formula dhe hapat  shiko  foton  me  poshte

Nuk  e  di  nese munde  te realizohet  nje  formule  me  e shkurtuar . Kjo  ngelet per  detyre ne te ardhmen per  ata qe i kane me te fresketa veprimet me thyesa .

----------


## Baptist

Sipas ketij rezultati qe paske nxjerrur ti NEOLK po del se formula ime qenka e sakte
x = 4 x b 
x = 213.16 m

----------


## Baptist

> Sipas ketij rezultati qe paske nxjerrur ti NEOLK po del se formula ime qenka e sakte
> x = 4 x b 
> x = 213.16 m


Nuk eshte. Sip=4b2 do ishte e sakte po qe se a=2c.

Pergjigje te sakta kane dhene Edir dhe Jessi. Dy trekendeshat e anes formojne nje katror me brinje 7.3. Pra pa bere llogaritje hipotenuzore kemi 7.3^2=*53.29 m2*

Llogaritja e lartesise se trapezit duhet bere me gjate. Shifrat me kompjuter dalin njelloj si ato te Edir:

a=16                                                
e=6.5                                                
(a-e)/2=4.74                                     ((a-e)/2)^2=22.56
b=7.3                                                b^2=            53.29
Diferenca                                                              30.73
Rrenja katrore e h=b2-{[(a-e)/2]^2}                    5.54

Me qe kemi dy trapeze te njejte 
Sip =    (a+e)xh = (16+6.5)x 5.54                         *124.72 m2              * 

124.72+53.29= *178.01*

Llogaritja me perafersi behet duke marre siperfaqen e katrorit te madh a x b=16 x 10=160 m2. 

Gabimi eshte se dy lartesi (h-ne qe llogaritem) japin 5.54m x 2= 11.08 dhe jo 10m qe eshte b. Pra 1.08 metra diference.

Po te shtojme edhe kete pjese kemi 1.08m (2*h) x 16 (a)=17.28/18 m2 qe eshte diferenca midis 160 ne llog perfart, ndaj asaj te sakte.

----------


## augusta b

Sa interesante kjo teme!!!!kthim prapa ne kohe,te kujton vitet e shkolles. :Lulja3:

----------


## Baptist

> Nuk eshte. Sip=4b2 do ishte e sakte po qe se a=2c.
> 
> Pergjigje te sakta kane dhene Edir dhe Jessi. Dy trekendeshat e anes formojne nje katror me brinje 7.3. Pra pa bere llogaritje hipotenuzore kemi 7.3^2=*53.29 m2*
> 
> Llogaritja e lartesise se trapezit duhet bere me gjate. Shifrat me kompjuter dalin njelloj si ato te Edir:
> 
> a=16                                                
> e=6.5                                                
> (a-e)/2=4.74                                     ((a-e)/2)^2=22.56
> ...




Hahaa  :pa dhembe: 

O, e di, o Styxi!!!

Une ate formule e dhash per rastin kur paraqitja grafike do te ishte ne perpjese te sakte me te dhenat  numerike, sepse atyre as qe u vura mendjen sepse titulli me nxiti te mendoj ne formule globale ne vens se te merrem me shifrat per ta pare se ato nuk i pergjigjen fare perpjesave te paraqitjes grafike. 


Prandaj 178.01m eshte nje nder vlerat me te sakta te llogaritura deri tani. MEgjithese mua me del (177.92)  :buzeqeshje:

----------

